# ABO Nationals



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

I might go. Its always nice to go into that shop. They have a lot of stock in there, and I heard the road is a bit better aswell.
I read on a thread somewhere that they are going to have a new Hoyt Katara there. I want to go see how this thing shoots. You never know when is is time to get a new one.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

@ Hungry lion - don't know how well you shoot, but you should always take a lot of arrows. "A lot", of course is defined by you, according to how well you shoot!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

1400wannabe said:


> I might go. Its always nice to go into that shop. They have a lot of stock in there, and I heard the road is a bit better aswell.
> I read on a thread somewhere that they are going to have a new Hoyt Katara there. I want to go see how this thing shoots. You never know when is is time to get a new one.


I have to admit. The first time I went there I drove on that rode and thought to myself, how on earth can any body do business here. But I was pleasantly delighted when I saw that shop. It is quite something.


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree bushkey, I thought the same thing, but when I got there the farm , dams and streams are beautiful. The shop is well stocked, and I am glad not to see a car guard rush up to me. Little out of town, but a nice drive. They have good prices as well.
I think I will go there tommorrow to get some more arrows for the ABO Nats, Thanks Matatazela!


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to the Sasolburg branch today. It was nice in the sense that it was quite. The guy was nice enough to show me all the different sights.

Have you guys seen the new Apex gear sight? The one from Tru Glo. Very very nice. It has 6 pins, micro adjusts and also has a mounting block (so you can take the sight off like a sureloc.) I also looked at the SureLoc, but hell, I'm not that rich... Yet...

Considering Chrismas is around the corner, I might just treat myself.


----------



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey 1400wannabe... Chrismas only comes around once a year. Buy a sureloc if you can afford it. Its a great sight. The Sureloc ST Max is a great sight.


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoyt-man said:


> Hey 1400wannabe... Chrismas only comes around once a year.


Yes it does!!! Just make sure you use a credit card, because then you can pay it off later :wink:


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

I hear they are predicting there is going to be 200+ people there? Thats a hell of a lot of people.


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

The new Hoyt katara is apparently going to be at the Shop from Friday. Being a Mathews man myself, I will have to try and not be bias, but I will keep an open mind... Looks nice.


----------

